# A lot of intuitives on here are feeling underestimated but superior



## Awesomeste (Nov 22, 2011)

I feel like a lot of the NF's on here flaunt their N-ness everywhere saying that N's are superior to S's and all S's are shallow people. That is not true. Some of my best friends are an ISTP and ISFJ and yes, an ESFP. We have our fights but S's on here seem to be overrated by intuitives on here. A lot of them are great people. Why is it like this? Can't all the types be friends?


----------



## Hastings (Jan 8, 2011)

The irony of it all is that MBTI is supposed to make people discover and accept others' strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## Awesomeste (Nov 22, 2011)

@cactus_waltz Hmm. I think most intuitives on here act like they're "better" because they are more "rare"


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

I think it's partly backlash against society as a whole tending to value SJs. A lot of the time, the world acts like I'm deficient because I'm not an xSTJ and fails to recognize my strengths, which is frustrating. Probably other people feel the same way. Unfortunately, some go overboard and make the same error in reverse. There are real strengths to SJ thinking, obviously.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Awesomeste said:


> @_cactus_waltz_ Hmm. I think most intuitives on here act like they're "better" because they are more "rare"


I doubt that's the logic behind it. I'm failing to recall where I've seen any of this on these forums? I honestly haven't noticed the discrimination of which you're speaking. Are you sure that your perception is... accurate? An example would be helpful


----------



## Apertureconspirator (May 15, 2010)

Best not to acknowledge it, seems it creates a safe enough environment to justify a few trodden on toes(at least here anyway).


----------



## Awesomeste (Nov 22, 2011)

Ace Face said:


> I doubt that's the logic behind it. I'm failing to recall where I've seen any of this on these forums? I honestly haven't noticed the discrimination of which you're speaking. Are you sure that your perception is... accurate? An example would be helpful


I can't think of any examples of the top of my head. I just know I've seen a lot of things like "To make it worse, the world is made up of E's and S's and they don't us! The only people who can understand me are N's!" and stuff like that.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Awesomeste said:


> I can't think of any examples of the top of my head. I just know I've seen a lot of things like "To make it worse, the world is made up of E's and S's and they don't us! The only people who can understand me are N's!" and stuff like that.


Ah, well, I'm definitely better understood by people that are intuitive. That's a given, but by no means should anybody make such broad generalizations as you stated.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm going to get stoned for this but I don't care. It's what I believe. 

Believe it or not SOME people _are_ better than others. I'm not just referring to type here either. I can appreciate more about N's than I can about S's (in general). However, I have lots of S's friends and I love them dearly, and have lots of N friends that I love too. However, I love my N friends more. I'm not saying this with out personal bias of course, but I relate to them better, not to mention act more logical, and treat me better than all of my S friends. Maybe if I were an S I wouldn't feel that way. Who knows.

I do however tend to treat (action) them the same regardless of type though while at the same time my feelings (emotion) towards them differ greatly. 

All in all, I can count on my NF or most NT friends to ALWAYS be there. I can't do that with my S friends (unless strong SJ), specially not my SP friends. I can however count on my SP friends to have a good time with, I also might mention that I can do so without planning it, unlike my NJ or SJ friends. Which for the most part I like planning but sometimes it's nice to just not have to.



But, I think what it all boils down to is, what people appreciate in their own type is what they appreciate in others. So of course it's going to be biased. It's called "In group theory" look it up.

Bottom line, I stopped acting like all people are equals a long time ago, simply because we're not. Maybe you should adopt the same philosophy.

*commencing stoning count down.. in... 3.... 2.... 1....*


----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

Noone is objectively better than anyone else, some people are better at some things than other, yeah I personally like Ns better but that doesn't mean S types are anything less than me, for a society to be sucessful it needs a large variety of people.


----------



## Apertureconspirator (May 15, 2010)

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> I'm going to get stoned for this but I don't care. It's what I believe.
> 
> Believe it or not SOME people _are_ better than others. I'm not just referring to type here either. I can appreciate more about N's than I can about S's (in general). However, I have lots of S's friends and I love them dearly, and have lots of N friends that I love too. However, I love my N friends more. I'm not saying this with out personal bias of course, but I relate to them better, not to mention act more logical, and treat me better than all of my S friends. Maybe if I were an S I wouldn't feel that way. Who knows.
> 
> ...


 Seems alittle outrageous to harp on someone just for their opinion


----------



## Awesomeste (Nov 22, 2011)

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> All in all, I can count on my NF or most NT friends to ALWAYS be there. I can't do that with my S friends (unless strong SJ), specially not my SP friends. I can however count on my SP friends to have a good time with, I also might mention that I can do so without planning it, unlike my NJ or SJ friends. Which for the most part I like planning but sometimes it's nice to just not have to.


Wow... What makes S's so unreliable? I have an ISTP friend that is there no matter what. And she's a perciever. She really cares. She may not show it as well as intuitives, but she does. But hmm. I'm intrigued by your theory.


----------



## Awesomeste (Nov 22, 2011)

Ace Face said:


> Ah, well, I'm definitely better understood by people that are intuitive. That's a given, but by no means should anybody make such broad generalizations as you stated.


Sorrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyyyyyy  I didn't mean to make huge generalizations. I'm usually not like that.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Apertureconspirator said:


> Seems alittle outrageous to harp on someone just for their opinion


I don't feel like I was harping, however if stating my opinion (which is after all "supposed" to be equally important) which just happens to be in direct opposition to the first one proposed then yes, I was harping.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Awesomeste said:


> Sorrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyyyyyy  I didn't mean to make huge generalizations. I'm usually not like that.


No no no... not you, lol. I meant the people who are making the generalizations that you used as an example ;D


----------



## Apertureconspirator (May 15, 2010)

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> I don't feel like I was harping, however if stating my opinion (which is after all "supposed" to be equally important) which just happens to be in direct opposition to the first one proposed then yes, I was harping.


I'm sorry, but you miss interpret me. I will not harp on you for having an opinion, and you should be able to share your opinion without fear of ridicule. Prolly my fault for the mistake given the results you expected, I should have been more clear.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Awesomeste said:


> Wow... What makes S's so unreliable? I have an ISTP friend that is there no matter what. And she's a perciever. She really cares. She may not show it as well as intuitives, but she does. But hmm. I'm intrigued by your theory.


That's great for your friend, (I don't mean that sarcastically). I can't answer what makes them less reliable, I'm not an S. Maybe it's the fact that they are always in the here and now. Not being able to see the implications of their actions? I'm not sure. All I know is that through my own personal experience they (unless stated strong SJ) are horrible at doing what they say they are going to do. There is little to no follow through. Which to an ENTJ is a BIG deal.

When you say you're going to do something, FRAKING DO IT! I do not trust SP's to do what they say because of countless times SP's haven't. Well, I can't count on them for things that matter that is. What I'm NOT saying is that all SP's are like that. I know their not. I know a few that can follow through (but only on selective things and when they follow through they also do it to _their_ degree, not the agreed upon standard). However when 90% of a group does this, I find that not only is it most productive to not trust them, but I don't have to waste my time. 

I have a really great ISFP friend, we have some of THE BEST times together. However I would NEVER EVER EVER rely on him. I was foolish enough to do so once, he ended up trashing our project. And I am slightly concerned that I won't get in A in that class because of that. 

So all SP's get put in the "fun only" category and nothing more. That is UNTIL they can prove to me that they can be trusted.

While I can count on my NF and NT friends AND have fun. When you can have both, what's not to love? The fun is a little different, but I like the fact that it's a combo of two great things and not just one by itself.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

@ENTJwillruletheworld ; @Apertureconspirator

Hey, guys... can we refrain from turning this thread into a penis fight? I must say, though, that I do love me a good sword fight ;D


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Ace Face said:


> @ENTJwillruletheworld ; @Apertureconspirator
> 
> Hey, guys... can we refrain from turning this thread into a penis fight? I must say, though, that I do love me a good sword fight ;D


Well, considering the fact that I'm a female (next time you might want to check the gender before being clever ) I would be more than happy to avoid seeing his... as a weapon. But we all know that vaginas are better anyways.

Okay I'll admit it was actually clever.


----------



## Awesomeste (Nov 22, 2011)

People people people. You're both pretty. Now stop fighting.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Awesomeste said:


> People people people. You're both pretty. Now stop fighting.


Hey stop stealing lines from mega mind! And also, THEY started it. *points finger and glares*


----------



## Awesomeste (Nov 22, 2011)

@ENTJwillruletheworld Dang it. You caught me ha


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Awesomeste said:


> @ENTJwillruletheworld Dang it. You caught me ha


Only because I use it myself.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

Ha! My bias is preferring Fs over Ts. I get along with both S and N types though. Very few Ts however, and those tend to be Ns.

Think you've won? Think again! I feel as though I've won, therefore, I have. You only win as much as you feel you have, right? ;o)

...

Anyway, if there's a bias on type vs. type, it's just because similar types understand each other better than differing types. It's not a question of who is better than the other. It's more of an understanding of which types understand which others better. As an INFJ myself, I understand and get along with many other types. Many of those however take very little time or effort to get to know me. The ones who do come to appreciate me, but they are few and far between.

So for me, it's obvious which ones I prefer, because they clearly prefer me while others don't.


----------



## Awesomeste (Nov 22, 2011)

@GoodOldDreamer hey since you're a infj and they're all psychic and all... Could you check out my thread called do I sound like an infp to you? Please? I'm starting to think Ne Fi sounds more like me but I'm a total introvert. Help? Lol


----------



## Hastings (Jan 8, 2011)

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> Believe it or not SOME people _are_ better than others. I'm not just referring to type here either.


No offense, but isn't that exactly what you would expect to hear from a Te dom?


----------



## Happy about Nothing. (Mar 24, 2011)

cactus_waltz said:


> No offense, but isn't that exactly what you would expect to hear from a Te dom?


Nah, the true blue INTJ I know holds the opposite belief. All people are capable of many things. People in general aren't innately special. etc. I believe that's one person's personal belief. I wouldn't assume that all Te doms think this way. 

Sensors are just as important as intuitive types. The type that I see getting the most flack on this forum (ESFJ) is interestingly one of the most loved and societally embraced types in my personal experiences. 

Each ESFJ I have known seems to get along with just about everyone.....however, in my experience, I've felt alienated because of my differences in real life. I don't have the opportunity to interact with very many intuitive types on a daily basis, so when I run into one, I feel.....well, it's like being at home....it's nice to be able to interact with someone that can speak my language.

Sensors are more prevalent in society.....and percentage wise.....they have more people to connect to in "their language". Overall, the intuitive types bashing on sensors (albeit rare) is basically reverse discrimination. 

The majority made the minority feel as though they didn't really fit in, hence, now that they have a "rare" type, they feel as though they now have some power over the majority. It's maladapted superiority complex that has developed to trample on an existing inferiority complex.


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

@ENTJwillruletheworld Weird. My oldest and most dependable friend is an ISTP. She takes her promises very seriously and is quite organized, but is far too much of a rule-breaker, lover of spontaneous adventure, and despiser of routine to be an ISTJ. While she isn't the first person I'd go to for a hug and reassuring cooing when I'm feeling upset, she certainly cares deeply and has always been there for me. Most importantly, I've seen her grow a _lot_ over the years. She used to be somewhat reckless and dishonest, but I don't see any traces of those qualities in her anymore.

I think that mature people of any type can combat most negative stereotypes associated with their type, if they genuinely care about bettering themselves. Unfortunately, not everyone has that drive.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

cactus_waltz said:


> No offense, but isn't that exactly what you would expect to hear from a Te dom?


Offense? I take it is a compliment.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

chimeric said:


> @ENTJwillruletheworld Weird. My oldest and most dependable friend is an ISTP. She takes her promises very seriously and is quite organized, but is far too much of a rule-breaker, lover of spontaneous adventure, and despiser of routine to be an ISTJ. While she isn't the first person I'd go to for a hug and reassuring cooing when I'm feeling upset, she certainly cares deeply and has always been there for me. Most importantly, I've seen her grow a _lot_ over the years. She used to be somewhat reckless and dishonest, but I don't see any traces of those qualities in her anymore.
> 
> I think that mature people of any type can combat most negative stereotypes associated with their type, if they genuinely care about bettering themselves. Unfortunately, not everyone has that drive.


This is true they totally can. I never said they couldn't. However, as stated that's where they 10% come into play. I'm not going to waste my time with that few of people. It's a system that works for me. It's not going to change.


----------



## Apertureconspirator (May 15, 2010)

I wash my hands of this mess


----------



## Awesomeste (Nov 22, 2011)

@Apertureconspirator what?


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Awesomeste said:


> @Apertureconspirator what?


Yes, please clarify.


----------



## Awesomeste (Nov 22, 2011)

@Ace Face Whoa there are a lot of different NF's on here.. but thats okay! D yay idealist party! ...Yeah that sounded kind of lame...


----------



## Awesomeste (Nov 22, 2011)

@ENTJwillruletheworld My goodness you have a strong personality.. :O


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

I hope I didn't make it seem like or imply that intuitive are superior  I'm pretty sure I didn't, but I know I'm not perfect.


----------



## unico (Feb 3, 2011)

I have about an equal amount of S and N friends and love them equally. The girl I connect to most is an ISFP (I'm an INFJ). Definitely is no type superior to another.


----------



## Logical Ambivert Feeler (Aug 17, 2011)

People are superior at certain things, but I hold the belief that everyone is a genius at something

As people, we are all equal...but society favours certain characteristics that are more pronounced in certain types.


----------



## charlotteg2761 (Nov 16, 2011)

I think a lot of it is to do with what qualities N people typically value in themselves. I know sometimes it can be frustrating with some S people I know who don't share the same ideals as I do. NF's want to break away from superficiality and find a deeper meaning in themselves and everything around them, but this simply doesn't appeal to at least most SJ's (I don't know any SP's). I know sometimes I feel hurt that they don't feel the same way as I do, and feel a tad resentful. I think what's happened is that this hurt has turned more into an 'us vs. them' mentality in the forum, even though I'm sure if we asked anyone they love their S friends and family just as much as their N. That what happens with me at least


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

Because you are rare, you are bound to have strengths (and weaknesses) the "majority" doesn't have. But the majority has them both as well! It's just not "rare." So, we tend to not pay attention to that. Even though we should.


----------



## charlotteg2761 (Nov 16, 2011)

We should make a thread on why we love SJ's and SP's! That'd put a stop to all/any of the animosity!


----------



## Bago (Aug 30, 2011)

It depends on how you see the world at large, isn't it ? 
While the OP is judging the N posters from her viewpoint and "value" of "all people should be equal". 
I saw some of the threads as one that is "sharing and caring, and reinforcing one's mbti type in order to gain growth in this big wide world". 

To me, if I must be objective, I would say that, I would take things with a pinch of salt. There are so many people on this big forum. So many people of different stages of their lives. So many different life experiences and so forth. Yet, must we expect everybody to be the same ? Or to act and behave the same way ? No. We cannot expect that. For me, even if I do not agree with how someone do something, I say it. Yet, it is not because I do not understand the context at hand. Some people treat everybody's views on board. Or others just represent their own. Or others share their own true personal experiences as a credible source. Exactly what is "right or wrong" ? 

If you use the word "superior", I can only consider that the person who wrote that is trying to assess the world around him or her. For me, I never compare mbti to mbti that way at all. Cos I also believe that "Everybody is equal and as unique". (Well, I have lived though the period of "who am I" stage.) But, I myself believe in "Everybody has a real life age, and should live according to that age and growth." I do not expect someone who tries to consider their own sense of self and try to fit into their external world, to someone who already has done that, and is now going backwards to help those who needed help to wade through their current situations in life. It is just different. Plus, not everybody uses mbti in their lives. People are individuals who used their mind to build up the world and their life to be the way that they want to be, and belief it to be. 

I do not think that differences are necessarily bad. Cos if you respect and give people credit where credit is due, then obviously no-one is that much better than others. However, it does not mean that there are no "social rules" to certain social situations as a whole though. To me, the PerC forum is different, as it is almost like a self help forum, than it is a public forum where everybody's opinion is up for general discussions. There is an "atmosphere" to each sub-forum in a way. Group theory or not, maybe this is what makes each sub-forum to create its own natural atmosphere and rule. It is almost organic.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

charlotteg2761 said:


> We should make a thread on why we love SJ's and SP's! That'd put a stop to all/any of the animosity!


I think that's a great idea (Especially for some SF love; poor guys get so much hate sometimes), but I would appear narcissistic if I started it. Any takers?


----------



## charlotteg2761 (Nov 16, 2011)

Owfin said:


> but I would appear narcissistic if I started it


That was my exact sentiment


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

charlotteg2761 said:


> That was my exact sentiment


Why would you appear narcissistic? :shocked:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

chimeric said:


> I think it's partly backlash against society as a whole tending to value SJs. A lot of the time, the world acts like I'm deficient because I'm not an xSTJ and fails to recognize my strengths, which is frustrating. Probably other people feel the same way. Unfortunately, some go overboard and make the same error in reverse. There are real strengths to SJ thinking, obviously.


This is pretty much what I was going to say.


----------



## charlotteg2761 (Nov 16, 2011)

Owfin said:


> Why would you appear narcissistic? :shocked:


The idea that I'm so wonderful (clearly ) that I can solve all this forum's problems, ha


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

charlotteg2761 said:


> The idea that I'm so wonderful (clearly ) that I can solve all this forum's problems, ha


That's nonsense. Go make the thread and everyone will think you are wonderful. :kitteh:


----------



## charlotteg2761 (Nov 16, 2011)

Owfin said:


> That's nonsense. Go make the thread and everyone will think you are wonderful. :kitteh:


Okay... but you must single-handedly make sure it's not a complete disaster  If it is I will cry and curl up in a corner...


----------



## charlotteg2761 (Nov 16, 2011)

Here's the thread : http://personalitycafe.com/nfs-temperament-forum-dreamers/77304-why-we-love-sensors.html#post1900176


----------



## Awesomeste (Nov 22, 2011)

charlotteg2761 said:


> Here's the thread : http://personalitycafe.com/nfs-temperament-forum-dreamers/77304-why-we-love-sensors.html#post1900176


I replied!


----------



## charlotteg2761 (Nov 16, 2011)

@Awesomeste

I know *yeep!*


----------



## Awesomeste (Nov 22, 2011)

Yayy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## amethyst_butterfly (Mar 14, 2011)

I have never felt superior as an N on the contrary sometimes I despise myself for being an NF, if I were an ST my emotions would be more under control.


----------



## Awesomeste (Nov 22, 2011)

amethyst_butterfly said:


> I despise myself for being an NF, if I were an ST my emotions would be more under control.


Wha? But it's awesome being an NF!


----------



## amethyst_butterfly (Mar 14, 2011)

Not so much when you work in an enviroment that is mostly For TJs. I am not discouraging none of you to be happy for being an NF, but to me sometimes it sucks, and can be painful. I sometimes feel like people don't value me as a person because I don't think like them. 




Awesomeste said:


> Wha? But it's awesome being an NF!


----------



## bradshaw (Dec 5, 2011)

I agree with you. It's sad how sensors are portrayed as inferior just because their sensing function overrides their intuition function.


----------



## Awesomeste (Nov 22, 2011)

amethyst_butterfly said:


> Not so much, when you work in an enviroment that is mostly For TJs.


What? Please... Don't you want to do what you love! Follow your passion? Keep your ideals and stay true to yourself all that INFP stuff? :O


----------



## Awesomeste (Nov 22, 2011)

bradshaw said:


> I agree with you. It's sad how sensors are portrayed as inferior just because their sensing function overrides their intuition function.


I know.. All types have intuition, it's not like sensors don't...


----------



## amethyst_butterfly (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks. I try. I just had a bad day. I love to be an imaginative INFP, but sometimes I feel out of place. Typical INFP talk 


Awesomeste said:


> What? Please... Don't you want to do what you love! Follow your passion? Keep your ideals and stay true to yourself all that INFP stuff? :O


----------



## Awesomeste (Nov 22, 2011)

amethyst_butterfly said:


> Thanks. I try. I just had a bad day. I love to be an imaginative INFP, but sometimes I feel out of place. Typical INFP talk


Aww. I love INFP's hahaha.  I feel like that too. And trust me, I know, I know, I'm not an INFP but just remember: stay true to yourself. You'll be very happy if you do. That is my advice to you brought to you by.. NFness.. haha.


----------



## SnnyYellow (Jun 18, 2010)

Please ignore this post.


----------



## Awesomeste (Nov 22, 2011)

SnnyYellow said:


> Please ignore this post.


Which post? My post or yours? :O


----------



## SnnyYellow (Jun 18, 2010)

Awesomeste said:


> Which post? My post or yours? :O


Mine, sorry! I accidentally posted but didn't mean too!  Don't worry!


----------



## oftheair (Dec 10, 2011)

Don't all types have strengths and weaknesses along with a capacity to contribute to society and the world as a whole? Also aren't people capable dependant upon circumstance to behave like other types and even possible to become more like another type over time?


----------



## oftheair (Dec 10, 2011)

personality types are not necessarily fixed they can change with life experience as well as personal growth.


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

Awesomeste said:


> @cactus_waltz Hmm. I think most intuitives on here act like they're "better" because they are more "rare"


The best part with that is the XNFP's are just as common as the ISXP's N's have a lot of ego because intuition isn't something concrete and thus hard to explain. I do think also, that these N's are being mean to S's threads are kind of condescending to S's. Sort of down the vien that "OMG SENSORS NEED ME TO HELP BECAUSE I'M AN INTUITIVE I'LL EXPLAIN STUFF TO THEM"


----------



## Awesomeste (Nov 22, 2011)

Emerson said:


> The best part with that is the XNFP's are just as common as the ISXP's N's have a lot of ego because intuition isn't something concrete and thus hard to explain. I do think also, that these N's are being mean to S's threads are kind of condescending to S's. Sort of down the vien that "OMG SENSORS NEED ME TO HELP BECAUSE I'M AN INTUITIVE I'LL EXPLAIN STUFF TO THEM"


Hahaha I love ISxP's


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

I didn't think there was as much of this going on any more  People seem to be pushing the fact that Sensors are good people and bad people, just like iNtuitives more.


----------



## Awesomeste (Nov 22, 2011)

laurie17 said:


> People seem to be pushing the fact that Sensors are good people and bad people, just like iNtuitives more.


Wait what? Could you reword that? I didn't get it...


----------



## locofoco (Apr 5, 2011)

Awesomeste said:


> Wait what? Could you reword that? I didn't get it...


Sensors have their positives and negatives, but nevertheless intuitives tend to like other intuitives more.


----------



## alaska (Jun 24, 2010)

I think some of us may just value and place emphasis on our N's and the N's in others much more.
Not that we dislike the S's but that the S function isn't in the highly regarded position to us *in comparison to N*


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

Awesomeste said:


> Wait what? Could you reword that? I didn't get it...


 Sure  Is this better?


> People seem to be pushing the fact more often that Sensors are good people and bad people, just like iNtuitives.


----------



## Awesomeste (Nov 22, 2011)

laurie17 said:


> Sure  Is this better?


Yes haha. That makes more sense


----------



## Shantkn (Nov 20, 2011)

I think it's basically a repressed "Tortured Genius" complex that's revealing itself here. To oversimplify the whole thing, that appears to be the case here.


----------



## Meowmixmuffin (Dec 10, 2011)

I don't have an issue with S's! I find it sometimes hard to hold up the kind of conversation I desire with them, because they tend to desire a different kind of conversation. 
I think every temperament will be biased, try as we might not to be. Every type will have different core objectives and values. An INFP is looking for meaning and value, where as an SJ type is task oriented, present-focused. No one is better than the other, and they each have the upper hand in their own way and the lower hand in the other.
I'm sure SJ's are far better in crisis situations and on-the-spot decisions than xNFP's. They probably have an easier time learning to do things like drive, too. I'm not saying xNFP's can't drive - It just takes more effort for us than it would for someone who's hard-wired to analyze the present situation and make solid decisions. 
Nobody is better than anyone else. Just different.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

Meowmixmuffin said:


> I'm sure SJ's are far better in crisis situations and on-the-spot decisions than xNFP's. They probably have an easier time learning to do things like drive, too. I'm not saying xNFP's can't drive - It just takes more effort for us than it would for someone who's hard-wired to analyze the present situation and make solid decisions.


On... the... spot... *voice quavers* _decisions_? *wimpers* :shocked:

I have a hard enough time with decisions I have plenty of time to mull over. And I can really only analyze situations with much effectiveness after they have happened.

I think you are describing SP types.


----------



## Meowmixmuffin (Dec 10, 2011)

Owfin said:


> On... the... spot... *voice quavers* _decisions_? *wimpers* :shocked:
> 
> I have a hard enough time with decisions I have plenty of time to mull over. And I can really only analyze situations with much effectiveness after they have happened.
> 
> I think you are describing SP types.


Ahah, that's possible. I know J types tend to be more organized and decisive than P types.. at least, by the type descriptions xD I know that's not always the case.
Analyzing situations after they've happened sounds.. way more N to me, than S. Not to doubt your type. Maybe you have strong shadow functions?


----------



## Borrowed Lunacy (Sep 30, 2011)

Meowmixmuffin said:


> Ahah, that's possible. I know J types tend to be more organized and decisive than P types.. at least, by the type descriptions xD I know that's not always the case.
> Analyzing situations after they've happened sounds.. way more N to me, than S. Not to doubt your type. Maybe you have strong shadow functions?


Sensors can have tertiary and inferior functions. For an example, the ESTJ functions are Te Si Ne Fi, the inverse of an INFP. I have to say, it looks like INFPs and ESTJs have some common ground, if not full understanding. Off that tangent, sensors CAN understand Ns, it just doesn't happen all the time, and we sometimes are just snotty elitists. I know I can be, I'll say things like I find sensors boring, but I still have a tonne of S friends who understand me just fine 90% of the time.


----------



## kittychris07 (Jun 15, 2010)

Meowmixmuffin said:


> Ahah, that's possible. I know J types tend to be more organized and decisive than P types.. at least, by the type descriptions xD I know that's not always the case.
> Analyzing situations after they've happened sounds.. way more N to me, than S. Not to doubt your type. Maybe you have strong shadow functions?


I don't think that's the case. S's can analyze situations a lot. I am an ISFJ and I analyze and overanalyze things when I am making decisions, and think about situations too long after the fact. Maybe if I were more carefree I wouldn't analyze so much. But I analyze situations in a very Si-ish way.


----------



## kittychris07 (Jun 15, 2010)

Also, I'll add that I am terrible at coming up with solutions to unexpected crises and unforeseen circumstances. As an SJ, I think I can only do my best when prepared. If I can't be and have to deal with a problem, I might be able to come up with a good solution, but only after the fact. 

I am sorry to double-post, but I cannot edit my post. I wonder what the issue with this is?


----------



## NotYourTypicalHero (Nov 21, 2011)

Awesomeste said:


> I feel like a lot of the NF's on here flaunt their N-ness everywhere saying that N's are superior to S's and all S's are shallow people. That is not true. Some of my best friends are an ISTP and ISFJ and yes, an ESFP. We have our fights but S's on here seem to be overrated by intuitives on here. A lot of them are great people. Why is it like this? Can't all the types be friends?


first off, shouldn't it be "underestimated" not "overestimated"? second, you need to stop thinking of people as cookie-cutter personality types. don't put yourself or others in a box, okay? learn to like people because of who they are, not their personality type. i've realized that even though my personality type gives a good guideline, it is NEVER exact. i may be INFP, but i"m not constantly crying, and i like a good debate.


----------

